
The One Python Library Everyone Needs - sciurus
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2016/08/attrs.html
======
kiwidrew
Actually, I consider the immutability of a `namedtuple` instance to be a
benefit. I wish more things in Python were/could be immutable. I have been
known to subclass `tuple` from time to time when I want both immutability and
the ability to define methods.

I wince when I see `namedtuple` being subclassed. Most users don't realise
that the implementation of it actually builds up a giant string to pass to
`eval()`... thoroughly nasty! At least it's hidden underneath the covers for
the most part.

